# Remplacement carte mère G3 beige HELP !!!



## rp256 (1 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Ma carte mère de G3 est bourrée de microcontacts au niveau du processeur ATI (la faute à des barettes mémoire trop hautes qui ont forcé sur la carte  :hein.

J'ai donc décidé de changer cette carte. Je me suis trouvé une carte 820-0991-B (aux USA) alors que la carte d'origine était une 820-864-B.

Le problème est que la ROM était démontée. J'ai donc retiré la ROM de la carte initiale pour la mettre sur cette seconde carte. J'ai lu ensuite dans la notice de dépannage qu'il ne fallait JAMAIS retirer la ROM. Ai-je fait une connerie ? Est-elle irréversible ?

En fait, quand j'ai rebranché l'alimentation, sans l'allumer, le ventilo, les disques et lecteurs sont alimentés (avec une sorte de grésillement comme si la fréquence d'alimentation est très élevées, les led clignottent très vite).

Mes questions sont donc :
- comment faire pour changer ma carte mère ? (ROM)
- est-ce que celle que j'ai pris ne fonctionnera pas ? (faut-il absolument une 820-864-B, qui plus est française ?)

Sans vouloir vous obliger, c'est assez urgent   

Un grand merci d'avance   

A+
Stéphane


----------



## rp256 (1 Juillet 2004)

Autre question :

comment fzire un reset sur la carte mère ?

Encore merci,

A+
Stéphane


----------



## mad'doc (1 Juillet 2004)

rp256 a dit:
			
		

> Autre question :
> 
> comment fzire un reset sur la carte mère ?
> 
> ...


Si c'est la même carte mère que ci-dessous, il y a le bouton Reset (à gauche sur le schéma):


----------



## mad'doc (1 Juillet 2004)

Le bon schéma est le suivant, mais c'est le même


----------



## rp256 (1 Juillet 2004)

Merci à toi Mad'doc.

Ton schéma m'a bien aidé.

En fait, j'ai trouvé ce qui clochait : c'est le cavalier définissant le type d'alimentation (Mac ou PC) sur la carte mère qui était mal positionné. Une fois en place, tout fonctionne à merveille.

Donc pour répondre à mes questions :
- on peut enlever la ROM et la remettre sans dégâts ;
- on peut aussi changer de type de carte mère sans aucun soucis.

A+
Stéphane


----------



## mad'doc (1 Juillet 2004)

rp256 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai trouvé ce qui clochait : c'est le cavalier définissant le type d'alimentation (Mac ou PC) sur la carte mère qui était mal positionné. Une fois en place, tout fonctionne à merveille.


Ca voudrait dire que l'on peut lui mettre une alim ATX de PC ?


----------



## rp256 (2 Juillet 2004)

ATX, je ne sais pas, mais il est bien prévu de pouvoir alimenter par une alim' extérieure.

Allez savoir pourquoi   

A+
Stéphane


----------

